# I need ur expertise...



## AlexSakkeFolkmann (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello people!
Hope u can help me with my issue. 

I have problems with the eggs of R Amazonica and now variabilis as well. 

Amazinicas are about one year old (1,2)

I remove the eggs and keep them in a Petri dish with a lid and with Osmose water added some drops from tadpole tea (from bens jungle). They breed and lay eggs but the eggs stop development after app one week. The Petri dish is in another empty terra for pumilio in the future. So the theperatures and other parameters are ok. 

Look at the attached pics. It looks like their yolk is used up too fast. 
What am I doing wrong and what can be done???

Thank u in advance.


----------



## AlexSakkeFolkmann (Jan 10, 2017)

R amazinica only eat spring tales. I dust my FF and offer that type of food to they as well but they ignore them. 
R variabilis do eat FF. 

In august I managed to raise 2 tads from R amazonica.


----------



## AlexSakkeFolkmann (Jan 10, 2017)

Some better pics. 
They are still moving but I'm afraid that it is it


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

how deep is the water? The eggs shouldn't be totally submerged.


----------



## AlexSakkeFolkmann (Jan 10, 2017)

They are submerged in a way if they were left in the filmcanisters. Amazonica deposit their eggs under the water.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

AlexSakkeFolkmann said:


> They are submerged in a way if they were left in the filmcanisters. Amazonica deposit their eggs under the water.


I think it's worth trying to have the top of the eggs exposed to air.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

What type of water are you using? 
How old are your supplements? 
New breeders?


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I let my variabilis eggs develop for several weeks in the tank and only remove them when they get ready to hatch, but sometimes the parents free the tads and transport them into a brom. They also lay eggs where it's well hidden away from me so I occasionally find them transporting tads and check up on the eggs that I know of and they sit intact. 

I provide plenty of food, small Turkish gliders dusted in repashy almost daily in the morning after the tank gets misted and I especially make sure my female eats well but I monitor all their feeding habits.

I haven't had too many eggs go unfertilized or tads die during development but it happens. Nature has its way with every ecosystem.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I also notice tadpoles do better in cooler water, they tend to grow slower but they mature slower and come out stronger and most likely a survivor. I'm sure I'm not the only person that expierences this, but it makes sense that warmer water makes metabolism run faster and kind of rushes through the growth phase without making them "harder" and ready for a rugged life.


----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

Agree with Lobcity. I've noticed that tads seem to grow quicker in warmer water, but healthier and stronger in cooler water. Worth waiting he few extra days!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

When tadpoles swell like that and fail to develop, it is often an issue with the development of the pronephros.
Review this thread to see if it sounds like the issues you are having.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/78022-die-before-birth-help.html


----------



## AlexSakkeFolkmann (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank u guys for ur help!
I use Osmose water mixt with tadpole tea. 
Tried to keep them in a colder and warmer environments. The same story. 

I guess u are right. It's because of the lack of A vitamin. 

The only problem is how do I add it to their food once a week when they don't take drosophilas? 
They catch them and spit out again. They only want to eat springtales. And there are plenty of them in the terra. 
For me it's a puzzle. 

My other Ranitomeya species take drosophila and no problems with the eggs but not Amazonica. 

Can I add something to the food of springtales so they will transfer it further to the frogs?

I appreciate ur help and effort!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You only give supplements once a week? That's a problem. What kind of supplements are you using? There are not many out there, that include a USABLE source of Vitamin A. Our frogs need preformed vitamin A.

Okay, let's look at feeding once a week. Once a week your frogs get dusted flies, and they don't care for the dust. Well, that's because for more than 6 days a week, there are no dusted flies in the tank, and they can eat whatever they feel like.
There's nothing unique going on here. Human children are the same way. If you cookies, ice cream, and candy, available 24-7, they won't eat their broccoli. You have to force them to eat it. 
Right now, all your frogs have to do, is wait it out. Soon enough, all that broccoli is going to turn into candy. i.e. The dust wears off, and it's Willie Wonka time.

Your solution is to make your frogs hungry. If they are hungry enough, they will turn to whatever food is available. 

1) do not "push" your microfauna. Let your springtail population dwindle some. Pull some if you have to. (bait a small, easily accessible area, with a sprinkling of yeast. In a few hours, scoop out the yeast, with a handful of substrate, and bunches of springtails. You'll have to keep it up till population dwindles. If you don't keep up on scooping them out, then you are just fattening your springtails for better breeding.)

2) Feed less flies, more often. Feed ONLY enough that most flies are gone within a few hours. 

What you've done is to eliminate all that extra, un-dusted, food. You've given your frogs a choice...eat or die. No, it's not cruel. It's life, and they will choose life, eventually. When they are hungry, they'll eventually decide that maybe the dust isn't so bad after all. This transition could take a bit, but if they have truly been surviving on springtails, then even after thinning the springtail population, their will be enough springs left to supply them with some nutrition, till they turn to the good stuff.

Basically, your amazonica are spoiled, bratty, 4 year olds right now. It's not their fault. They've been given unlimited candy for too long. YOU are the only one who can make them eat broccoli, and it's the right thing to do.
By feeding only enough that it's gone in a handful of hours, the powder sticks the whole time. It may not look like it, but Ed has reported scoping flies and finding vitamin powder stuck to them for many hours.
By only allowing small amounts of food in, they are forced to eat, or at least try to eat, while the flies are fresh and dusty.
Further, you have reported that they try to eat them, but spit them out. Grab your self a mouthful of dry flour, and immediately spit it out. I guarantee your mouth will be well coated in flour. If you don't rinse and spit, (hint...frogs don't rinse and spit...dentist never trained them to!), I promise that flour will end up in your belly. The point being, even the attempt at eating a dusted fly, will get them some vitamins. 
So now you have hungry frogs, at least trying to eat, more often. Every time they try, they get at least a small amount of vits.

Alternately, you could let them be brats, and build them a new tank. You'll need a calcium bearing clay substrate, and you will have to study up on, and implement, UVB bulbs, like lizard and snake keepers do. Make sure you study up on that, as you can sunburn your frogs to death with too much UV that they can not avoid.


----------



## AlexSakkeFolkmann (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow!
That I call for a reply  
Thank u very much. 

Before I did dust flies every time I fed. 

I see ur point them being full and not willing to take other food items but springtales. 
I will gradually stop feeding springtales in the enclosure. And offer them flies more frequent but smaller amounts.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You're welcome. You're not the first to see that problem. I think we all want to spoil our frogs a little bit.
I just want to hit the vitamin thing again, as I still don't see your brand, so I'll just tell you what worked for me. 
I've had very good results using Repashy products. You may wish to include some additional vitamin A for a while. Repashy also offers a vitamin A "side" supplement, that is made from the good stuff, Retinol. I found it handy from time to time, too. He has good instructions on the vitamin A package...do NOT exceed them!
It may take a few months before you start seeing good eggs, but I think that will set you on the path to froglets.


----------



## AlexSakkeFolkmann (Jan 10, 2017)

I use dedrocare supplement with vitamins and minerals. Every time I offer flies I dust them with this product. 
I see good results with variabilis. 

I also have repashy vitamin A. Not used yet. I read: dust once a week for a month only with this product (not dendrocare at the same time) and then switch to dendrocare after a month. 
I didn't use repashy A as u know- they don't eat flies


----------

